# Wilko Halloween Frankenstein Head



## Ulfilas (Nov 1, 2012)

Description from the website (cached page as they stopped selling it now)
Sound activated, animated head with light up eyes and moving mouth. Requires 3x 1.5V AA batteries, included. This is a decoration not a toy. Keep out of reach of children. Always read label. Keep away from fire.

I picked one of these up yesterday for £5 which I thought was a bargain. I wonder if it's possible to hack it and if so - what's the best way to do it? I'd quite like to have the movement still - but use my own sounds. I uploaded a video of it to facebook... but i don't know if you'll be able to see it if I post here?! 
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151113150913531&set=vb.583648530&type=3


----------



## Ulfilas (Nov 1, 2012)

*No response?*

I was rather hoping that some of you might be able to advise with regards to this. I've seen several posts on here about adapting other props... just need some pointers! Do I need to take it apart... use a new controller board or something? Or is it feasible to change the sounds on something like this?


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I hope you are able to hack it. That guy's jokes are horrible. Otaku, Cole&JacksDad, or Halstaff might be able to help you out with pointers. Best of luck!


----------



## Ulfilas (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks for the advice  - Now to try and contact the members you mentioned...


----------



## Ulfilas (Nov 1, 2012)

Would it be of any help for me to open it up and take photos of the controller board? I don't know if these things are common or not...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Ulf, feel free to post some pictures of the board. There are many folks who will have good advice once they crawl out from under hurricane and post-Halloween cleanup


----------



## Ulfilas (Nov 1, 2012)

The PCB has the logo "Sotek" and a few numbers. 
ST-008 V2.0 
2012/6/3 
I think it's /6/3 - but hard to make out the numbers. It looks like a date though


----------

